# New to road bikes



## Rsqdiving (Feb 4, 2012)

Just asking a for a little guidance, new to road bike riding and those little narrow tires scare me. I have had two Cannondale MTN bikes over the last 15 years. After looking on line and going to my local bike shops. I was glad the shop sized me correctly, on-line i was a 58, but when I actually go on a bike the 54 felt the best. OK, Cannondale CAAD-10 105 or Cannondale Synapse 5-105. Anyone ride either of these bikes? Pros or cons? FYI, I will be riding in the hills of PA. Thanks.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

They are both excellent bikes. The question is how aggressive a riding position do you want, the CAAD10 being more aggressive than the Synapse. I personally own a CAAD10 and have no problem riding centuries and beyond, but it'll come down to your flexibility, fitness and preference. Either way, two solid bikes! Let us know if you have any more questions and, of course, what you decide.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Look at the reviews for one and the other. 

You will quickly find the CAAD is generally the hands down favorite. 

I found this out when I bought a CAAD10 really cheep and was figuring out if I wanted to keep it or sell it. That decision was easy once I started researching it.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I ride a SuperSix quite a bit in Western PA and love it. Since the CAAD 10 geometry is similar (if not the same) to the SuperSix, which I find incredibly comfortable, I'd suggest taking a CAAD 10 out and climbing some hills to see what you think. I actually am looking to build up a CAAD 10 frame set on the cheap to get into racing sometime next year.

I've never ridden the Synapse, but have heard good things about them being a nice compromise in geometry. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Rsqdiving (Feb 4, 2012)

*Thanks for the replys*

To all the people who have posted above: Another questions I started out on a 58cm, but once the local bike store to one look at me he said you like gumby stretched out. I could rife either 54 or 56. Is it better to have a smaller frame and adjust the seat and bars? I am also going to look at the Jamis Ventura Race today at the suggestion of a local rider. Thanks again, but i will have a bike in the next three weeks.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Rsqdiving said:


> To all the people who have posted above: Another questions I started out on a 58cm, but once the local bike store to one look at me he said you like gumby stretched out. I could rife either 54 or 56. Is it better to have a smaller frame and adjust the seat and bars? I am also going to look at the Jamis Ventura Race today at the suggestion of a local rider. Thanks again, but i will have a bike in the next three weeks.


Its better to get the frame size that fits you best. Hard to do over the interwebs.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

For what it's worth, I rode a 63cm CAAD 8 for 6 years and never felt uncomfortable, but when I bought my SuperSix a few months ago from a new shop they said a 58 was just a bit too small so now I'm rocking a 60cm frame. It is, by far, more comfortable that what I had on the 63cm frame, but I just didn't know any better. I'd just make sure you spend a significant amount of time getting a good fit that's comfortable for you before you buy anything with a reputable shop. There's not much the internet can do to help you on the fitting front. Also, my wife is only a few inches shorter than me but she rides a 54cm, so go figure.

More importantly, knowing what I know now, I would never compromise on a fitting for a road bike. You're spending too much money to spend too much time on something that's not absolutely right for you.


----------



## Poorspecimen (Jan 1, 2012)

I am new to cycling as well. I tried out several different bikes and finally decided on the CAAD10 4. I placed my order, now I am just waiting for it to come in.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

As has been said both are excellent bikes but the Synapse is more relaxed and very comfortable while the CAAD is a pure racer. Not to say that it's not comfortable because it definitely is for what it is just not as much as the Synapse. The CAAD is more responsive.


----------



## Rsqdiving (Feb 4, 2012)

That is what the guys at two local stores that carry Cannondale said. I thought I had it narrow down until today when I went to anotehr store. They offered me a Synapse 6 full carbon with SRAM Apex for about the same price as a CAAD 10 ALU Shimano 105 and little more than Synapse 5 ALU 105. The price difference was less than $200 minus the gov't taxes. Is it worth it to get into a full carbon frame and does SRAM Apex compare to Shimano 105. This stuff is driving me crazy


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

So I've never owned any SRAM gear, but I have heard good things about all their equipment. I think, especially for someone new to road biking, it's more important right now that you get the right frame. You can change everything else later if you want.

For what it's worth, I feel like the CAAD 10 and Synapse are not as comparable as the CAAD 10 and SuperSix due to geometry, as others have alluded to. They are different classes of bike, so I think you need to make that decision first. On that same note, I would not get the Synapse they offered you just to go carbon. Fit and geometry first!

Not sure where you are in PA, but drop me a PM if you need some bike shop recommendations in western PA. I've made several purchases from a fantastic Cannondale dealer that might be able to help you out if needed.


----------



## Rsqdiving (Feb 4, 2012)

Arch,
New account would not let me PM, you can e-mail the bike shops name to [email protected], I have been fitted by two shops both said 54 or 56 would be fine with minor adjustments to the seat, stem and bars.


----------



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rsqdiving said:


> Arch,
> New account would not let me PM, you can e-mail the bike shops name to [email protected], I have been fitted by two shops both said 54 or 56 would be fine with minor adjustments to the seat, stem and bars.


Hey there. Do you mind if I ask you what your measurements are? I have also been told that I fit between a 54 and 56. I am 5'9" and wear 30" pants. I fully understand all bodies are different and torso length and arm length matter as well, but I am struggling to decide between 54 and 56.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bjh1776 said:


> Hey there. Do you mind if I ask you what your measurements are? I have also been told that I fit between a 54 and 56. I am 5'9" and wear 30" pants. I fully understand all bodies are different and torso length and arm length matter as well, but I am struggling to decide between 54 and 56.


I am the same size as you and ride a 54 CAAD10 that fits very well. 100mm stem, 25mm setback post, compact bars.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

bjh1776 said:


> Hey there. Do you mind if I ask you what your measurements are? I have also been told that I fit between a 54 and 56. I am 5'9" and wear 30" pants. I fully understand all bodies are different and torso length and arm length matter as well, but I am struggling to decide between 54 and 56.


With those numbers, I would think a 54 is the way to go but you really need to ride both and see which feels better.


----------



## Rsqdiving (Feb 4, 2012)

I am 5'10 with 36in wiast, built more like a full back. I will ride both the 54 and 56 when the rain stops this week.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Not any help as to sizing, but no need to be afraid of "skinny tires" if the guy in this video is any evidence:


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Regarding frame material, let me state categorically that the CAAD10 is definitely not at any sort of disadvantage being aluminum! In fact it's superior to a lot of significantly more expensive carbon frames, IMHO!


----------



## MtbBiker (Feb 12, 2011)

Rsqdiving said:


> That is what the guys at two local stores that carry Cannondale said. I thought I had it narrow down until today when I went to anotehr store. They offered me a Synapse 6 full carbon with SRAM Apex for about the same price as a CAAD 10 ALU Shimano 105 and little more than Synapse 5 ALU 105. The price difference was less than $200 minus the gov't taxes. Is it worth it to get into a full carbon frame and does SRAM Apex compare to Shimano 105. This stuff is driving me crazy


I just bought a 2011 carbon 6 apex synapse and absolutely love it. I also live in western pa so I really like the 54-32 climbing gear the apex gives you. The apex shifting is fantastic. Really crisp and responsive. I used shimano for years. I had ultegra 10 speed groupo on my last bike. The sram shifting took about 15 minutes of riding to get used to. I don't miss the ultegra one bit. For what its worth I got the bike for 1450.00 since it was last years model. I ride a lot of chip and seal and just plain crappy western pa roads. The synapse really smooths out the bumps. Good luck. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Sportster44 (Jul 10, 2011)

Funny, been thinking along these same lines, CAAD 10 105 with a wheel upgrade or Synapse 105. And throw into the mix building up a Chinese carbon bike...... dunno quite which way to go!


----------

